# Happy now I've ordered



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

TTS Monsoon grey with packages. 
Dealer says March / April


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

I better change my user name. :lol:


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone bettered 6% discount?


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

The only discount I got was the wheel upgrade. No idea on percentage, but upgrade should have been £450.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi
The 19" 5 spoke blade alloys are a no cost option on the configurator?


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got 7% deposit contribution, free heated seats and Gardx.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well done fella I'm pleased for you. Can I asked what packages you went for and how much it costs in the end..Any discount ?


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi
> The 19" 5 spoke blade alloys are a no cost option on the configurator?


Blades are £450 on Configurator .


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Templar said:


> Well done fella I'm pleased for you. Can I asked what packages you went for and how much it costs in the end..Any discount ?


Comfort & sound, Technology, parking system plush, phone & key & cruise. 
Blade alloys upgrade at £450 but got that off, 
The Matrix headlights the salesman believes they're in with the price of TTS. Not confirmed that, but he said he believes they will be. 
Also apparently Im first for a TTS. Reckons December confirmation & delivery by March.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Apologies, couldn't post earlier so well done on the order. I suspect that you will get your car three months before I do! As for discount, I got the Gardx thrown in!!  :wink:


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Seen Matrix £2375? 
That takes me to nearly £52k. A lot of money, I don't suppose they'll throw them in.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

CarlV6TT said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Well done fella I'm pleased for you. Can I asked what packages you went for and how much it costs in the end..Any discount ?
> ...


The brochure shows that LED Headlights are standard on the TTS, the Matrix LED Headlights are £787.50 (Basic RRP).
The UK configurator shows them as an option for the TTS as well, but shows the wrong pricing as it fails to account for the LEDs being standard.

*Brochure:*
http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/ ... des/tt.pdf


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogzy01 said:


> I got 7% deposit contribution, free heated seats and Gardx.


I'd say that was a good deal !


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

mwad said:


> Gogzy01 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 7% deposit contribution, free heated seats and Gardx.
> ...


I agree 7% on a brand new release is good. Wonder if predicted orders/sales are not as anticipated ?? You might even get your car sooner than expected which would be nice unless you want a 15 plate.

Wouldn't thank you for the Guard X personally but as long you're happy.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

CarlV6TT said:


> ChrisTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Oops sorry.

I'm finalising my TTS order this Friday. Not sure on colour either Sepang or Tango Red, 20"s, comfort and tech packs, matrix LEDs, privacy glass, heated/folding mirrors, hold assist.

Not sure whether to go s-tronic or manual either, hoping to test drive both versions in sport or s-line


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> CarlV6TT said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisTTS said:
> ...


I found the offset the pedals on the manual a bit poor for my liking, when stop starting in traffic it can make my hip ache.. s tronic for me but I did notice that there was no footrest on either, probably down to the lack of footwell space on the right hand drive variant.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> CarlV6TT said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisTTS said:
> ...


I couldn't go back after S-Tronic 
Both look great though.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Gotta be the S Tronic from me too, I think it's a great box.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

CarlV6TT said:


> TTS Monsoon grey with packages.
> Dealer says March / April


That a bit optimistic by what my dealer told me. You're looking late April by latest news with build starting week 12.

I'm first in the q at my local dealer.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

cheechy said:


> CarlV6TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTS Monsoon grey with packages.
> ...


No doubt I'll never be away from the place. lol 
Never drove a TTS before, Mk2 or Mk3. 
One I took out was an S-Line S-Tronic. I originally configured that up then looked at price. I got that to £46k. 
To be honest my test drive was a little scarey at first when he gave me the keys, it was like what the hell!!! 
Smart as anything though once you've played around, can't wait to drive my own TTS.


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry guys,

Not for me, went on Saturday for my test drive of a 2.0 Quattro with S Tronic in S- Line spec, with the full intention of placing an order to replace my 2014 Mk2 in September next year. And after 56 miles and 1hr and 45 mins of driving the car around and playing with the dash etc etc, I returned with the keys, gave them to the salesman, thanked him for the test drive and said *"No Thank You Not For Me".*

To say I was totally disappointed is an understatement.

Having had my Mk1 V6 for 8 yrs and after 111k miles of married bliss, this year in September I sold it and took delivery of a 2014 1.8 TFSI Manual with 5k miles on the clock.

Apart from the engine, the car was revelation and now after 15k miles we are still very much in love, but after seeing the MK3 and the new dash I thought this must be a the next step forward so I arranged the test drive.

Don't get me wrong the car looks sensational R8 style front side profile is like the old MK1, but to drive it, oh no I was so disappointed. The ride is not a patch on mine, its noisy and that engine, goodness me, I got out after a couple of miles and lifted the bonnet to check it wasn't a diesel.

I struggled with the driving position, I did try hard to come to terms with it. The seating was great like the new style, the new dash is tremendous, how they've got that to work with the touch pad so you can write your own directions in the sat-nav. And the voice commands that is something else. All I said after pressing the voice button was *"I'm Hungry"* and the woman in the dash said* "searching for nearby restaurants"*...blew me away. One thing I would be concerned about with it is, how long before Audi run out of front ends wen everybody has caved them driving into the back of the car in front because they were trying to come to turns with the dash. I thought that having to pay extra for climate control is a bit of a rip off, just another option box to tick to get extra dosh from the buying public. Boot space was good, even getting the 12v socket in the boot was handy. The brakes...well for me no feel and should you press them with anything more than a light brush around town you end up bending your nose on the windscreen. No feel what so ever. Steering was nicely weighted especially in *"dynamic mode"*, in fact why would you want any of the other settings from the *"drive select box"* wasted on me.

For you guys that have ordered one, I wish you all the best, I'm sure you will enjoy it. But it's not for me. I think I was expecting so much from the next step forward in its evolution, I wanted it to be as good as it was when the MK1 became the MK2. But to see how much it now costs and...well sorry.

I'll now have to look elsewhere when the time comes which may well be a while now as I so much like the MK2.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

I've cancelled, got carried away. 
Gutted to, but I'll be skinning myself for 50k. 
Seen a Mk 2 TTS S-Tronic 2013 with 6000 miles in it, £27000. 
I'm going to take this route, dealers cancelled with no deposit & helping me purchase a Mk2 TTS to my budget.


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Take your time and you should be able to find everything you want, within a price that gives the seller not too much 'profit'!
A lot of car buying is with the heart, allow the head not to take over too much, but keep it a little in track!


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

mister.c. said:


> Take your time and you should be able to find everything you want, within a price that gives the seller not too much 'profit'!
> A lot of car buying is with the heart, allow the head not to take over too much, but keep it a little in track!


Thanks.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

CarlV6TT said:


> I've cancelled, got carried away.
> Gutted to, but I'll be skinning myself for 50k.
> Seen a Mk 2 TTS S-Tronic 2013 with 6000 miles in it, £27000.
> I'm going to take this route, dealers cancelled with no deposit & helping me purchase a Mk2 TTS to my budget.


Understandable, it is an extremely hefty sum to lay out on a new car. I'm going to hang on in there but my order is unlikely to reach fruition much before the middle of next year given our lowly status in the pecking order down here in Guernsey. Good luck with your search for a mark 2 TTS.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> CarlV6TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've cancelled, got carried away.
> ...


Seen one TTS Black Edition in Pearl White. 
Fully loaded, payments on this be fine & no balloon payment to worry about. 
I've told him if it's as new I'll have it, wait for response now then go looking Saturday.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent, can't say I've heard of pearl white before though!?


----------

